# Future JLTO and JLXT Castings



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Though we all love the slotcars currently made....can you guys at RC2/JL make these in future JL Tough Ones series??? 











And this would make an excellent candidate for the debut of the X-Truckin series:










We'd love to see some semi repops.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Future JLTO & JLXT castings...*

Semi's would be cool... 

I wish they could get the VW licensing issue resolved. 

For the TO's I wish they would do a "Holllywood on Wheels". They've already done alot of the castings. Vanishing Point challenger, Dirty Mary Crazy Larry charger, there was a Yenko nova that "stared" in a movie. Bullit mustang. Mybe some cars from "American Graffetti" or "Hollywood Knights" or "Gone in Sixty Seconds". 

Does anyone remember the movie with the primer gray willys? The guy was a drag racer with not much money and they stole a hemi out of a cop car to put in the willys. JL could repop the willys for the hollywood on wheels. 

G.P.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I gotta admit that I'm not entirely sure what make the first pic is, but I LIKE it. I'd run one on my track.

Of course, being a race fan, I'm partial to race cars. I'd love to see them do something along those lines, at least for one release. Doesn't RC2 have licensing for NASCAR Die cast anyway? I'd think it made good business sense to issue a release of those. They'd sell. My sentimental pick would be a release of some of the funkier looking short track cars...sprints, modifieds, that kind of stuff...but it probably wouldn't sell like NASCARS would, unless they sold em at racetracks.

Aside from that, I'd like to see em mix a little more recent and current stuff in with the hotrods. I actually kinda like the tuners in the F&F series (they should do a release with lighted chassis....except the lights are purple and aimed under the car. :jest: )

There's lots of neat ideas out there, and I've no complaints about what they've been offering so far. I'm just happy to see them. Like one guy said in another post, It don't matter if they're putting out brown UPS trucks as long as they keep making slots.

Well there, my evening ramble.
Trev


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey G.P.,

I think that movie you are refering to was called "Hot Rod". It starred Robert Cup. I used to have it on VHS but I just looked for it and couldn't find it. My kids may have taken it to their momo's place years ago.

Bob Wiechbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

A best of NASCAR series would be nice. Stuff from the 60's and 70's....


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Future JLTO and JLXT castings*

Other oddball castings I'd like to see... 

Lil' Red Wagon 

Speed Racer Mach 5 

The Green Hornet car 

Stephon Kings "Christine" 

I always like muscle cars. I'd like to see a "trans am" series. Camaros, mustangs, challengers, javlins, cougers... 

G.P.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Well, that's an awesome look on the Cobra! I think the way the licensings work on stuff like this that the Cobra Daytona body might already be "locked up", though: Racemasters licensed it for the Tomy SRT cars. http://scaleauto.com/latenews/index.htm#Cobra%20Daytona%20Coupes


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*JL/RC2 Castings...*

Hey Rawafx, 

thanks for the tip. I "googled" "robert culp hot rod" and I think that is the movie I remember. Too bad it hasn't been released on DVD. I have fondness for those willys w/ blowers sticking out of thier hoods.  

G.P.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Semi's would be cool...
> 
> I wish they could get the VW licensing issue resolved.
> 
> ...


What the heck movie had a Yenko Nova??Was it a 69 Yenko, or a 70 Yenko Deuce??
Don't forget the Judge and 55 Primer Chevy from Two Lane Blacktop!!!


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Hey Rawafx,
> 
> thanks for the tip. I "googled" "robert culp hot rod" and I think that is the movie I remember. Too bad it hasn't been released on DVD. I have fondness for those willys w/ blowers sticking out of thier hoods.
> 
> G.P.


According to imdb.com the Hot Rod movie was made in 79 and a Made for aTV movie at that... Heyy almost forgot the Movie Cannonball and Gumball Rally!!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Actually, I just thought of another one that's make a groovy slot car. ANyone remember a cheeseball B movie from the 60s called "The Car"? It starred James Brolin (if I remember correctly) and it was simply about this long low grey hotrod sled that drove around the countryside terrorizing people. I think the car was supposed to be possessed by the Devil. 

Anyway, the car's hard to describe...I think it was one of a kind, but if you've seen the flick, you'll remember. It was nifty. 

I'll shut up and go to bed now


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That CAR was a barris lincoln. I saw a DC of it on the net. If anyone can find me one, I will do the derned thing in resin. i LOVE that car too! Even the double bumpers!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Now there goes a sweet idea.... "The Car" One of my all time favorite movies! Yes I have it DVD and VHS! I know it is out there in 1/18 scale. Im searching for it in 1/64 now. "Scarry, evil, bad,cool car" as my nephew calls it. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I found it in 1/18DC and a 1/32 kit..no luck in 1/64 though...yet.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i want a Munstermobile, Monkeemobile, chitty chitty bang bang and does anyone else remember the cartoon Speed buggy ?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mad Matt said:


> Don't forget the Judge and 55 Primer Chevy from Two Lane Blacktop!!!






























Both are Model Motoring bodies. I know the GTO is off by a year or so...

--rick


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Actually, I just thought of another one that's make a groovy slot car. ANyone remember a cheeseball B movie from the 60s called "The Car"? It starred James Brolin (if I remember correctly) and it was simply about this long low grey hotrod sled that drove around the countryside terrorizing people. I think the car was supposed to be possessed by the Devil.
> 
> Anyway, the car's hard to describe...I think it was one of a kind, but if you've seen the flick, you'll remember. It was nifty.
> 
> I'll shut up and go to bed now


Yeah I think it was a hopped up Stutz, but not sure.. You can get that movie on DVD now, BTW.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

joez870 said:


> That CAR was a barris lincoln. I saw a DC of it on the net. If anyone can find me one, I will do the derned thing in resin. i LOVE that car too! Even the double bumpers!


Whelp, I stand corrected....


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Real Nice....*

Rick, Nice looking '55... Hey is there any "movie car" that you don't have??? 

Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> and does anyone else remember the cartoon Speed buggy ?


Roooma-Zoom ZOOM! (sputter sputter) Cmon Tinker, gotta race gotta race. :thumbsup:


----------



## slomo (Dec 29, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> i want a Munstermobile, Monkeemobile, chitty chitty bang bang and does anyone else remember the cartoon Speed buggy ?


How bout My mother the car car?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mad Matt said:


> Heyy almost forgot the Movie Cannonball and Gumball Rally!!


 Gumball Rally work in progress:



















Obviously, the Ferrari has to be painted red. The Cobra is a 289 style and the movie had a 427, but I'm gonna see if I can do a couple little mods to make it look closer. The cop car needs to be painted black and white... I realize it isn't the fullsize Mopar they used in the movie, but I think it'll get the point across. And I have a Porsche 911 on order from mrwillysgasser, and a can of black paint waiting for it. 

btw, see that dark green Shelby Mustang in the foreground? see the brownish chin spoiler I'm trying to get to fit on it? think it'll look good in metallic gray? 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

jack0fall said:


> Rick, Nice looking '55... Hey is there any "movie car" that you don't have???
> 
> Jeff


 Yeah, plenty, but I'm workin' on it...  

I dunno why I got so into movie cars. I started a couple years ago with Milner's coupe from American Graffiti, and just kept rolling from there.

I've posted this pic a million times, so here's one more:










sorry it's so dark... you can barely see Falfa's '55 Chevy on the left.



sethndaddy said:


> i want a Munstermobile, Monkeemobile, _*chitty chitty bang bang*_ and does anyone else remember the cartoon Speed buggy ?


 Chitty Chitty Bang Bang would be tough, but I've got a couple ideas and pieces I'm working on getting together... anybody have an extra one of those little blue Matchbox boats that comes with a little trailer? 

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn, they all look great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

There's a guy around the Chicagoland area that drives a '55 Chevy done up identical to Falfa's '55 in American Graffiti. Cut rear wells, skinny rool bar, straight axle...He even wears the cowboy hat! I can almost hear the Wofman's howl when I see it. :dude: 

Did somebody say they liked a blown Willy's? I saw this one at a show last summer that was stellar with the nostalgia straight axle and Halibrand wheels. It was incredible. There's a few more thumbnails below it. ;-)

http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/showphoto.php?photo=461&password=&sort=1&cat=3009&page=3


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Also there was a guy named Roger Corrie around that had already done tons of resin cast NASCAR bodies from the 60's for TJets. They were some great looking bodies. Don't know if he is a member here though.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Slott V...Roger IS here! He is "VaBcHRog"


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's a link to Roger's website:

http://www.vabeachho.com/


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*The Hollywood Knights series of JL/TO's*

The Hollywood Knights cars: The 65 silver El-Camino, The red '65 GTO, Wheatley's Rail Job, Newbomb's Pie Wagon ('56 chevy sedan delivery), Turk's Brother's '53 Ford truck,
Officer Clark and Officer Bimbo's Dodge Police car, and of course...Duke's blown yellow '57 Chevy.
I've suggested these to P.M. (now RC/2) for years.....
These Could be the first in a series of Hollywood on Wheels slot cars. 
Or a series unto themselves! A Halloween 2005 release would be great!
Movie released in 1980.
Movie to video in 2000.
Movie cars to slot cars....2005?
A 25th anniversary movie car release would be ultra cool!
Newbombturk


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Now that would be sweet. I agree with Rocky on this. The whole set on TO chassis's. Now how do we get RC2 to buy into this...  


Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Good point... we've yet to see PM/RC2 do anything that we've wished for other than what was already in the product development pipeline. I think it's a safe bet that the most likely candidates for upcoming releases are vehicles that RC2 already has licenses for. Cars that were released by JL or RC2 as diecast are probably good candidates for conversion to slots.

One of the major isssues with these specialty vehicles, like Herbie the Love Bug and the Batmobile, is that not only does the model producer have to get a license from the vehicle trademark owner (e.g. VW) but they must also get one from whomever owns the rights to the film, TV, magazine, or whatever entity created the specialty vehicle (e.g. Warner Bros.). Two layers of licensing and approval makes everything more expensive and time consuming. I'd imagine that with some vehicles, like NASCAR, there may even be licensing involving the logos and decals that are depicted on the model in addition to not violating the "Joe Camel" laws in the US that prohibit the depiction of certain products on toys. 

It's a minefield and I'm amazed at how much JL/RC2 is able to get out the door as it is. I have heard that they will be doing a Dukes of Hazard release this summer. If they can align it with the release of the movie it would be great for them. But China Inc. is a fickle beast and we'll have to wait and see about the timing.


----------



## shanep1970 (Mar 7, 2005)

buzzinhornet said:


> Semi's would be cool...
> 
> I wish they could get the VW licensing issue resolved.
> 
> ...


 The movie with the Willys was titled " Hot Rod " in a 1979 made for TV movie. It starred Gregg Henry who also co-starred with Mel Gibson in " PAYBACK"


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

*you mean this one?*



Mad Matt said:


> Whelp, I stand corrected....


<a href="http://img106.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img106&image=thecar021ok.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img106.exs.cx/img106/1990/thecar021ok.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------

